# What colour is my miniature pup??



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a 4 and a half month old mini, when we first got him he was all brown but now he is starting to go a reddish colour in places, especially on his head ears and tail. Could it be the sun bleaching his fur? Or will he change colour? New to owning Poodles so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Shereen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 4 and a half month old mini, when we first got him he was all brown but now he is starting to go a reddish colour in places, especially on his head ears and tail. Could it be the sun bleaching his fur? Or will he change colour? New to owning Poodles so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Yup he is a brown he probably will fade as he gets older. The reddish color is is most likely from the sun.
He is a cutie pie


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yup,he is fading.
You will just have a lighter sweetheart in the end...he is precious.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the picture where he is sleeping on his back with his paw sticking up. SO Cute!


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> Love the picture where he is sleeping on his back with his paw sticking up. SO Cute!


That is his favorite position!!! He is such a man!!! lol! Seriously though he is constanly sleeping on his back. Is this normall???


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think he may stay brown. Sometimes the orangish tint is just from the sun and not really a indication the the coat will change. He is a cutie either way!


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

What a Cutie!!

I would also say brown


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is a pretty dark brown, I think he will stay brown for some time, the lighter areas are sun bleaching. If you split his hair in these light areas, I would bet that the coat near the body is still a nice dark brown.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> If you split his hair in these light areas, I would bet that the coat near the body is still a nice dark brown.


Yes, it is quite dark. Is it better if they stay dark? I read it has something to do with there genes/pedigree?? Im a total beginner with poodles, so excuse the thickness!!! :dont-know:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

What a handsome guy he is! I have to say brown too! Very nice.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks very much to everyone!!! He's got that butter wouldnt melt look, but he is far from it lol. Little terror!! :bounce:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He sounds like quite a guy! I just noticed where you asked if it was normal for them to sleep on there backs. I've seen them sleep in the most odd contortions, yet they look so content. I guess whatever is comfy!

"He is such a man!!! lol!" - Shereen <---- Too funny. Likes to strut his stuff.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I agree he is brown. He definitely looks like he has sun bleached ends. He is quite dark so I don't think he will fade out a lot. Will be interesting to see what his coat does. He really is a sweet little fellow!
_


----------



## LovePoodles (Aug 11, 2009)

He is such a sweetheart!! He is a gorgeous brown for sure! He may fade or he may not, he looks very content and yes they do sleep in the most funy positions and being belly up is what they like best ;-) He is obviously a happy boy!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

ohhhhh i love his brown coat!!! So beautiful


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he looks like chocolate puddin! so cute!!!


----------

